
Why some European countries reject refugees, and others love them - hunglee2
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2015/09/08/this-map-helps-explain-why-some-european-countries-reject-refugees-and-others-love-them/?postshare=1821441801185179
======
venomsnake
What is missing, as a context from the article, is that the majority of
Eastern Europe spend half a millennium under the rule of the Ottoman Empire as
a second class citizens. Islam is not welcomed on these lands.

